# Upgrade from 7 to 9



## itzabo (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a server running 0.7.1 on a USB drive with a 1TB seagate Sata drive for the shares. I'm seeing a bunch of file errors that I think may be fixed if I update to 9.0. (This is what I'm gathering from the forums).

Is there a easy way to do this and maintain my config files? I have 10 different shares on the drive and I'd like to just mount it the same way I have it now so I can use my existing config.

Suggestions?

TIA


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2012)

itzabo said:
			
		

> I'm seeing a bunch of file errors that I think may be fixed if I update to 9.0. (This is what I'm gathering from the forums)


Without having seen those errors I doubt it. Filesystem errors usually have other causes.



> Is there a easy way to do this and maintain my config files?


freebsd-update(8)

[thread=26140]HOWTO: keeping FreeBSD's base system and packages up-to-date[/thread]


----------



## kpa (Mar 9, 2012)

0.7.1? Is that FreeNAS 0.7.1?


----------



## itzabo (Mar 10, 2012)

*Yep, I'm an idiot.*

Sometimes I amaze myself. It's a FreeNAS box. I did a little more researching and figured out it's a HD problem. I just built a new server last night and I'm copying the data over today. FYI Freenas 8.0.4 is a piece of cake. Took me 5 minutes to install!

Thanks

Bo


----------

